# Any Fly Fishermen out there?



## LANNY (Mar 12, 2009)

Live in Tennessee near the Smokies, fish the park, and the Hiwassee. Even fish poppers on Tellico when I just have a little time. Man, I haven't got to fish since fall. I gotta go fishing.....Lanny


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 12, 2009)

I did for a couple years but got sick and tired of losing 3 and 4 lb bronzebacks. I run all spinning tackle in the streams now, and land way more fish, more often. I'm over flyfishing for bass. If our streams here had picky trout that required immaculate tiny fly presentations I however would still be flicking the fly and snagging all the tree limbs too  But I primarily chase big base w/ stout baitcasting tackle chunking really big baits. My arm hurts by the end of every fishing day!

I enjoy bream fishing w/ a flyrod.


----------



## Soilarch (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes and no...

Lets say "I try" lol


We don't have stream fishing were I'm from so it's all ponds and a few lakes. This means I use my flyrod for panfish and bass. Still a LOAD of fun!!!!

I got to go to Gatlinburg for a spring break a few years ago and spent the whole week catching little 5-8" trout up in the Smokies. _Still_ a LOAD of fun!!!!

Maybe it's just me but it doesn't bother me that I don't live in "flyfishing" territory. It's the only type of fishing were you can spend all day and not get a bite...yet not be bored out of your mind.


----------



## treedog54 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Fly fishin*

Used to go alot .Then I started a tree business


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 12, 2009)

Last time I tried fly fishing I spent most of my day unhooking line from the tree branches I kept catching.


----------



## carvinmark (Mar 13, 2009)

I have not fished in many years. Used to all the time, never tried fly fishing. You guys should try the rivers around me, called the "holy waters" of the AuSable river and also have the Manistee river. Lots of trout here and people come from all over the world on opening day of Trout season.
It's a shame I don't get to fish, both rivers are 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

*Trees?*

Yeah, I catch a lot of trees, but fly fishing is about being on the water, AWAY from your problems, trying to fool a fish into believing a feather is food. I fish on the lake a bit with a spinning rod too, but I'm not near as good with that.Rngchad, those are some bad a** pics, really nice fish. We have some pretty good smallmouth fishing here, but that was one hell of a trip for you. With fly fishin' for me, I get a kick out of a good cast, good presentation, it's hard and you just get cranked when your'e on and the fish are just a plus....Lanny


----------



## FELLNORTH (Mar 13, 2009)

why would anyone want to fish for flies????:hmm3grin2orange::jester:


----------



## Burvol (Mar 13, 2009)

Salmon fishing is Mecca in my opinion. I have hundreds upon hundreds of photos like these, just not all digital. I'll work on that this year. 


41 pound King I got at my buddies place 






Stop by the local hole after cuttin' logs






A couple more chromers, 12 & 20 lbs.











Late night Chinook Fishing


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that's a fish, you guys are making me feel like a baby killer. I fished the Deschutes and the Sandy last year, beautiful place. My son lives in Portland. I hope to go back this year. What's the best time for trout on the Deschutes?.....Lanny


----------



## Burvol (Mar 13, 2009)

LANNY said:


> Now that's a fish, you guys are making me feel like a baby killer. I fished the Deschutes and the Sandy last year, beautiful place. My son lives in Portland. I hope to go back this year. What's the best time for trout on the Deschutes?.....Lanny



Trout??? That's for women and children around these parts! LOL I always laugh when I see people fishing for stocked trout when big Spring Run Chinook are around. Actually, a good Red Band wild rainbow is a tasty, worthy advesary. I'll chase those guys once or twice a year, but that's about it. Salmon and Steelhead are way to much fun.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Trout??? That's for women and children around these parts! LOL I always laugh when I see people fishing for stocked trout when big Spring Run Chinook are around. Actually, a good Red Band wild rainbow is a tasty, worthy advesary. I'll chase those guys once or twice a year, but that's about it. Salmon and Steelhead are way to much fun.



Well, we have no salmon here. My rods are all 5 weight.I'd probably be hooked on salmon and steelhead too, but our browns get pretty good size. Now appalachian brook trout are tiny, but hard to catch. Stream maybe 5 ft across, gotta hike in and sneak up on them.Now that's not girl work to me....Lanny


----------



## gink595 (Mar 13, 2009)

LANNY said:


> Live in Tennessee near the Smokies, fish the park, and the Hiwassee. Even fish poppers on Tellico when I just have a little time. Man, I haven't got to fish since fall. I gotta go fishing.....Lanny



I used to when I was younger, thats how my dad taught me to fish was with a fly rod with a weight in the back yard learning to cast. The first time I used a Zebco with the button realease I was all messed up on how that damn thing worked. I haven't done it in years now probably 15 or so.

I've been to Tellico Plains off of the Cherohala Skyway, good restaruants there.Another member here (Maldeney) and I used to motorcycle down there alot, several trips a summer. Good times


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I used to when I was younger, thats how my dad taught me to fish was with a fly rod with a weight in the back yard learning to cast. The first time I used a Zebco with the button realease I was all messed up on how that damn thing worked. I haven't done it in years now probably 15 or so.
> 
> I've been to Tellico Plains off of the Cherohala Skyway, good restaruants there.Another member here (Maldeney) and I used to motorcycle down there alot, several trips a summer. Good times



My wife and I ride up there a couple of times a month,ever ride 129? Her uncle built that, believe it or not, but the racers have run us off now....Lanny


----------



## gink595 (Mar 13, 2009)

LANNY said:


> My wife and I ride up there a couple of times a month,ever ride 129? Her uncle built that, believe it or not, *but the racers have run us off now....*Lanny



Sorry!!!!

Oh yeah that was the main point of interest The Dragon, but it got to be ridiculous with all the traffic and patrol. So we found other places to ride instead, they were just as good too... we meet a lot of locals from Knoxsville that would take to different areas around Oliver Springs. From Robinsville to Telico is a beautiful ride and can be a very dangerous one. We seen alot of deaths up and near there. Sometimes first on scene But I always enjoyed Tennesee would love to move there sometime before I die.

Here is a pic of me in the "Gravity Cavity" in the gap 129.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

If the picture was any larger , you would see me in the background with a single finger salute I'm talkin about the guys who pass you on both sides in the curves. Besides, now the car guys are dragging all the gravel onto the road, we just go up to the damn overlook, come back across the foothills parkway and back home. All within 20 minutes of home....Lanny


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 13, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Sorry!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah that was the main point of interest The Dragon, but it got to be ridiculous with all the traffic and patrol. So we found other places to ride instead, they were just as good too... we meet a lot of locals from Knoxsville that would take to different areas around Oliver Springs. From Robinsville to Telico is a beautiful ride and can be a very dangerous one. We seen alot of deaths up and near there. Sometimes first on scene But I always enjoyed Tennesee would love to move there sometime before I die.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in the "Gravity Cavity" in the gap 129.




It is absolutely beautiful down there! I agree with Ginko, I would move there in a heartbeat! Now if only I could get my employer to open a plant down there and get my wife to go for it without divorcing me.........:bang:

We had alot of good times in the area, many visits, lots of friends. I noticed just how much more friendly everyone is/was in Tennessee! Maybe it was just a perception thing?


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

Heck no we're all nice. Actually, most rural places are. You just have to give people a reason to NOT like you.....Lanny


----------



## blly8325 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Fly Fishin*

Got this one on 9wt. Try to get out as much as I can. Married W/kids...You know how that works.


----------



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

I need to get a heavier rod, but not for the fish I've been catchin. Know what you mean by the when I can part. Try adding 7 grand kids...2 boys though, so fishing is safe from this year on.....Lanny


----------

